# Cant believe this :(



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Cant believe what im reading on the bandofhope.romanianrescue site on facebook ... nasty digs at me for returning Kai ... and snide remarks in comments on other posts too ... WHY ?

*Band Of Hope Rescue - Dogs needing homes.
9 hours ago via Mobile
Who would like to temporarily trial one of our dogs and pretend its a real home then boot em out .. Sorry I mean who would like to adopt one of our dogs ? I'm getting as confused as some of the 'adopters' now . Must be the heat getting to me
Like · · Share
Top Comments
5 people like this.

my Daughter wrote this... What about when u do know the full story, I'm hoping these comments and status arent about kai. you have took a lovely dog in looked after them extremely well, done everything u can to help them settle, but sadly things Avent worked out with the other dogs, what do you do then? Once you have tried your best, and regrettable cant see a way around it, but it hurts you and makes u very sad that its not working out. You need to do whats best for all the dogs, i think your words are cruel and very hurtful to people who have tried, like Steph has said sumtimes it can't be helped and I think your attitude is appalling.
Unlike · Reply · 2 · 24 minutes ago via mobile

I wrote this .... This is both hurtful and cruel to those who adopted a dog , fell in love with that dog , only for the dog to then start attacking the other dogs in the house after the vet administered a steroid injection that caused the dog to become aggressive. What was I supposed to do .. he was becoming seriously aggressive towards one of my other dogs especially (And before you say my dogs are aggressive , they havent an aggressive bone in their body , but when another dog is attacking them they will obviously defend themselves) in the end , with the advice of the behaviourist YOU gave me it was decided that Kai needed to be removed from the situation before it escalated to a serious injury towards Kai or one of the other dogs. I was and still am in tears over losing my gorgeous boy but did what both the behaviourist and myself thought was best for Kai.
Like · Reply · 2 · 12 minutes ago · Edited

Sometimes it can't be helped, if it saves fighting/injury then why is this so bad? I'm sure you wouldn't want to hear the sad news that a dog has died because of a fight when the dog could have been returned back to you to find a better home? Better for the dog in question? Some people try their best to give your dogs a forever home and don't always deserve the back chat that can come off it. I disapprove with this status but I still praise you for your hard work and effort for these dogs.
Unlike · Reply · 2 · 8 hours ago via mobile

Band Of Hope Rescue - Dogs needing homes. Things are not always apparent are they when you don't know a full story. I don't give a monkeys who likes it and who doesn't , there is and always has been back up for genuine cases. Ill tell you why it's bad, a Romanian dog has a hard time trusting and adjusting not only to a new country, new language .. Walls ,doors , rules. Being shunted about makes it a 1000 times worse and we get to see this time and time again, who picks the pieces up ? We do ! We end up with a dog that's confused on top of everything else.
Like · Reply · 5 · 8 hours ago

Band Of Hope Rescue - Dogs needing homes. Anyone who has a dog capable of killing and causing terrible injuries shouldn't be rehoming another should they ?
Like · Reply · 2 · 8 hours ago

I rehomed a Doberman a few months ago, she was 9 years old and needed a place to live out her last few years, I fell in love with her instantly but shortly after rehoming her she went for my old Cav. I thought about it long and hard but in the end I had to take the Doberman back as if ever there was a fight, my old Cav would not come out alive, this was a very hard decision and I am still totally devastated that I could not help this dog but the safety of my 10 year old Cav (with heart failure) is my priority. This doesn't make me a bad person, just the wrong person for the dobe. FYI, I did not give up, I rehomed an ex breeding Cav and the rewards are totally amazing even though she takes a lot of hard work.
Unlike · Reply · 2 · 9 hours ago via mobile

I rescued one of my dogs from romania, hes a bit of a handful but I would never ever give up on him, I also have a little problem with another dog I rescued in that it hates one of my other dogs so I keep them separate 24/7 but I KNEW there could be problems when i rescued both of them and I would never ever part with either of them just because they dont conform to what would be the ideal scenario, I deal with it because the day i took them both in it was for life regardless of what problems i encountered along the way and even when i took them both in if I knew there was going to be problems i would of still took them because I am devoted and they both have a second chance and i am so glad that i am the person chosen to give them that second chance EVERY dog deserves.
Like · Reply · 1 · 7 hours ago

I personally feel that any rescue dog has a hard time adapting, trusting and fitting in, this doesn't just apply to Romanian dogs. And Regrettably you are one of those people who have to pick up the pieces when it fails because, quite simply, that is one of the downsides to the very commendable line of work that you are in and therefore choose to take on. Also, no one has suggested rehoming a dog where there is already a biter/fighter dog, it's the rescue dog (and true in my case) that could turn out to be a biter or fighter. Please do tell me, in this situation, what advice would you give to the people who really, really want to rehome a dog, but fear for the safety of their dog?
Unlike · Reply · 1 · 7 hours ago via mobile

Want Oh dear who has been booted out?
Like · Reply · 9 hours ago via mobile

probably another dog that didnt fit the mould .
Like · 7 hours ago
*


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

omg! thats awful  dont listern to them, you did what you needed to for your other dogs saftey!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

But its so unfair ... I was following *their* behaviourists advice ... I kept trying to come up with solutions that would enable me to keep Kai and they kept saying it wouldnt be possible as I wasnt confident enough to deal with an aggressive dog , which I actually agreed with , and it would just cause more problems for Kai


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bloody cheek.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

That is disgusting  I didn't know you had to return Kai, it is just one of those things... Sometimes it just doesn't work out. Of course dogs need time to settle, but that is made much more difficult when there are other dogs to consider, and the original dogs should always come first... especially when the attacking dog is the new dog! 

Just ignore them, they are showing their true colours! It looks far worse on them, than it does on you. When you are ready, I am sure you will find the perfect dog *cough* collie  just not from this particular rescue!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks hun ... i've been crying on and off all day since Kai left , I miss him so much and this from them now is making me feel so much worse ... I keep second guessing myself , was there more I could have done , should I have ignored their behaviourist (who now isnt answering her phone or the two messages I have left for her)

I feel betrayed and very sad right now


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry last thing you need when its been hard decision to return kai, having read thread it sounded like best route for kai & your own dogs. Kai has had a lot of change but surely less stress going to somewhere where there isn't tension & risk of fights.

Don't think it does rescues any favours to publicly bash adopters that have returned dog's, seen it elsewhere & think it could put people off seeking help or give a more acceptable excuse when the truth could allow better placement next time.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I didn't know Kai had had to be returned but I'm sure there must have been a very good reason. If it didn't work out (and of course you had to take into consideration your existing dogs' welfare as well your own) then you didn't have much choice. Sorry you're getting such flak, if only we could be so perfect eh.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

That's unbelievable ! Why are some rescues so b*tchy.

You did everything you could for him and he'll be happier in a home without other dogs.
If a new dog came into my home and went for Mylo and Zab and upset the balance I to would think about them first.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

The vet gave Kai a steroid injection to help him absorb protein better as he was literally skin and bone , but Kai turned aggressive after it and kept attacking Teddy


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

This is what they have just posted and my reply .... no idea whats going on here but i'll be damned if they try to say I did anything wrong 

Band Of Hope Rescue - Dogs needing homes. Lauren unlike the page before we remove you , pointless you being here. Rozlyn you will have an official response about Kai's condition and why the decision was taken to get him out ASAP. It's not good reading do we'll afford you the privacy of a private message. Needless to say all persons involved are dedicated to getting him sorted thats our priority. Our behaviourist is now Woking on a report and you will be privy to this when its completed. Anyone who doesn't like any status is free to unlike the page and sod off as basically .. No one cares. Our concerns are the dogs not pussy footing round people's feelings . End of dialogue

Rozlyn Morrow If you are referring to Kai's weight he was fed four meals a day , his diahrhea was being looked at by both me and my vet ... I have nothing to hide so say what you like in public as long as its true
Like · Reply · A few seconds ago


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

big hugs to you ,they are out of order, surely its up to them to properly access their dogs before rehoming, they have caused you ,your dogs and kai all this upset and you are to be thanked for not letting it get out of control,you did the right thing, big hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

They just removed both my Daughters comments and mine and blocked us both ... what are they trying to do ?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

if you werent told of his socialisation problems then you should put in an official complaint as they havent done their job properly, maybe not on website but in writing , i think you conducted yourself properly in your comments unlike others. dont even read it.

sorry i only just seen your post about the steriod injection making him agressive ,poor boy but stil a dangerous situation for you and your dogs to be in.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow... I am utterly shocked that a rescue would ever behave in that way... No words after that, except to say (((hugs))) and while it must be difficult to deal with returning Kai, think of moving ahead and focus on something positive. They are clearly not worth your time or concern.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

How unprofessional! That is awful

As a rescue you dread getting the call to say the dog is bouncing back but it happens sometimes through no fault if the dog or owner or sometimes you feel cross inside at the owners if they done something that you advised against

Whatever though as a rescue the dog is the priority whatever the reason they coming back its part and parcel of rescue dogs do fall out.

Facebook can get OTT at times but as the rescue its up to you to rein it in and be neutral in your postings.. Sometimes you can't post the full details in the public domain so you supporters can jump to conclusions after a they coped with their rescue so why couldn't this family etc... But to hear such comments from a rescue would put me right off


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I cannot believe the rescue would put up a status like that, so unprofessional, and down right nasty. Do you know who wrote the status, might be worth phoning them and complaining, surely they aren't allowed to do that. 

Don't feel bad, you tried, you have to put your other dogs first, and if the rescue advised you to hand him back over then you have to take their advice, disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry hat you are having such a rotten time and I'm shocked by the rescue but in a way not shocked. There seem to be a lot of immature inexperienced people getting involved in foreign rescues and running them through unprofessional facebook groups.

I contacted a Facebook Spanish rescue about a dog, the dog in question had been rehomed so they sent me an email with photographs of dogs that were on the street for me to pick one and they would go out and catch it.

No assessment, no thought to if we were the correct how, no consideration to the fact that I regularly have a 2 year old child in the house and needed a child friendly dog. I appreciated their anxiety to rehome but in my opinion this isn't helpful to the dogs or families involved.

To be honest I think you need to print page or get someone else to print the page as evidence, they are edging toward slander in your case.


Well done for taking on rescue dogs and doing your very best to care for all the dogs involved. You have obviously considered all the dogs and done the right thing.

Perhaps they are attempting to discredit you because they know they are in the wrong having sent Kai to a new home without a full behavioural assessment. 

They are bringing shame on themselves and jeopardising future homes. I wouldn't want to risk taking a dog from a rescue that slanders homers if it doesn't work out. 

Massive hugs to you x


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im going to take a friends advice and walk away ... I *KNOW* I tried all I could with Kai , my vet knows it too , as do my Family and friends who witnessed me trying to get Kai's weight up and sort out his diahrhea

They are acting unprofessional and slanderous in deleting posts so they look better and no-one gets the full story , only their version of it , I dont intend taking that same route


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

So sorry you have had this to put up with after making such a tough decision ( with the support of their behaviourist!).
if the rescue continues to allow such posts on their FB page they will put a lot of people off. I know it isn't possible to assess all eventualities in rescue but that is no excuse for veiled remarks and insinuations. Big hugs from me and a well intentioned but probably OTT bounce from Jackson.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol!

They call themselves a rescue? (Laughable in it's self) insinuating it was your dogs that were the problem and not the dog they rehoused to you.

They are supposed to care about animals, why could the compassion not be extended to you and your own dogs after fights broke out? No concern for you, your dogs or their rescue dog, disgusting!

You tried, it didn't work out, now they badmouth you for it? Remind me, not to donate to this appalling rescue, with spiteful folk like that running a rescue, makes you actually sit down and wonder about the poor dogs involved.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Picklelily said:


> I'm so sorry hat you are having such a rotten time and I'm shocked by the rescue but in a way not shocked. There seem to be a lot of immature inexperienced people getting involved in foreign rescues and running them through unprofessional facebook groups.
> 
> I contacted a Facebook Spanish rescue about a dog, the dog in question had been rehomed so they sent me an email with photographs of dogs that were on the street for me to pick one and they would go out and catch it.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with this in as much as I've seen all manner of dogs on FB brought over to the UK straight off the streets and into homes after a vet check. Very worrying that there's no behavioural assessment at all and and just Joe public getting involved, arranging pick up this end. 
These kind of posts will only get the rescue a bad name because people will wonder who the hell they'd be dealing with if things went wrong for them too. This post makes the rescue sound yobbish and aggressive and they don't even realise the jeopardy they've now put other dogs in by coming across as ignorant louts.

If it where me I would put up a status saying exactly what happened and the response that rescue gave when your dogs became threatened, then ask friends to share while blocking any response from the rescue. I'd want 'my side' aired tbh. I wouldn't say anything nasty about the rescue, you don't have to because they have done that themselves.

This is a very good reason why I would only go to a breed rescue, somewhere I know they are properly assessed and lived in a home environment for a while - as in AMCUK, as I'm sure other breed rescues do. You just don't know what you're getting by dragging a dog off a street then expecting it to settle in a home - especially with other dogs not known to them.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Think that's best thing to do for your own sanity, some people may believe their version but with snippy comments like those the rescue are probably doing a good job of putting people off themselves.
I hope the experience hasn't turned you off rescue altogether.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

And people say the show world is bitchy!!

I can't understand why people are so shocked to see rescue people behaving in this way... my mum was heavily involved with some rescue people on Facebook and there were regularly fall outs and witch hunts and posts/behaviour like this was the absolute norm. If anyone did anything that one or two of the 'ringleaders' didn't like, they made sure the whole group turned against them.

This is absolutely not aimed at ANYONE on this forum, just an observation I have made from being involved with various different rescues in various different ways over the years - a LOT of those people are in it for themselves and their own egos, NOT the dogs. A LOT of people in rescue are not the saints they think (and like everyone else to think) that they are, there are a lot of nasty, bitchy, two faced, egotistical people involved in rescue, far more than I have come across in the show world. 

The final straw for my mum with her bunch of rescue nutters... sorry, I meant friends - was when they all started being off with her when we got Mabel because we got a puppy instead of getting a rescue (which we already had two of) and fell out with her even further when she said we were showing Mabel. Apparently the show world is the root of all evil and we were cruel for daring to take Mabel to a show. There was a big hoo-ha between them all when Crufts was on this year, they were all posting on FB about how disgusting and cruel it is..... 24 hours later, one of the 'ringleaders' of the anti-Crufts brigade posted a load of photos on FB.... from her day out at CRUFTS!!!! She reckoned she only went to watch the obedience and agility, but as my mum pointed out, if she's paid for a ticket then she's supporting ALL of it, and if she really thought it was that bad, she wouldn't be there making up the numbers and contributing to the pot!!

My mum ended up removing all of these people from Facebook and no longer has anything to do with them. I am involved now with a small local breed specific rescue, I keep myself on the outside a bit (partly because I know little about the breed & am still learning) and just help out where I can and watch from a distance, there is a zero tolerance of bullying and bitching on their Facebook page and the general atmosphere is lovely, and the people have so far been welcoming, despite me not even owning the breed relating to the rescue!

But anyway... i'm sorry it didn't work out with Kai, we know you will have tried your level best... those people are pathetic and need to get their heads out of their holier-than-thou backsides, they have obviously never got anything wrong or struggled with anything in their lives. As for the person that says they keep two of their dogs separate 24/7 as they hate each other.... i'm sorry but that is NO way to keep dogs IMO, surely those two dogs must be stressed by one anothers' presence? How does she give them equal attention? I would much rather rehome one than have to keep my dogs separate all their lives, to me that is horrible and pointless when the dogs could be separated and live much happier lives. What a selfish thing to do, just so as she can tell people "I have NEVER rehomed a dog" .....sometimes it's for the best!

Also, and again, i'm not getting at anyone on the forum, but surely this is not such a rare occurrence with these Romanian dogs? You don't know what you're getting and get very little info about them, surely these people should be prepared to accept that sometimes it doesn't work out and it's unfair to keep dogs in an unhappy situation. To me it just smacks of a bunch of holier than thou egos trying to save the world and bask in the glory of it, rather than genuinely wanting to help and assist these dogs and understand that things don't always work out. From personal experience, I think it's true that many more people than you would expect are in it for their own good, not the good of the dogs.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My Daughter wrote a very nasty post towards the rescue on her facebook but I made her delete it , theres no point in sinking to their level imo

I know the truth , so do my Family and Friends and my vet who saw how Kai was just skin and bones when he first arrived here , and I do mean skin and bones , and how seriously ill Kai was with diahrhea the entire time he was here 

In my heart I know I have done no wrong ... now im just waiting to hear what lies or half truths the rescue are going to come out with , and what excuses they will have for not returning the money I gave them (I asked for it back after they started getting nasty and thats when I was blocked in every avenue ... originally I was going to just let them keep half and give half to the animal aid rescue)


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

They sound foul. Vicious little fools.

Personally I'm a great believer in ignoring fools. Reasoning with fools is like the proverbial "teaching pigs to sing" only _less_ productive.

I'm very sorry that they have behaved so badly towards you. It's not exactly what a person would need under your circumstances. You tried to help a dog who needed help and it was impossible; at least you tried. Under other circumstances it might have succeeded; NOT your fault that it went pear-shaped.


----------



## LolaPup2013 (Jul 5, 2013)

Cyber bullies at their best. Take no notice, in life you have to do whats best for YOU, YOUR FAMILY,AND YOUR CURRENT PETS. You cannot and willnot please others and life is FAR to short to even attempt to try and do so. Sounds like this is an angry facebook comment because they are to lazy to deal with it maturely!

Rise above, the worlds looks much better from high above than lowering yourself to these bullies.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Im feeling far calmer now than I was before , though I cant sleep cos the injustice of it keeps running through my mind

One thought ive had , maybe the original rescue dont want the new one that took over Kai to rehome him to realise just how desperately ill and thin the dog was when they sent him to me , so they are making out he has been mistreated/underfed here ... without knowing what will be in their report I cant say ... but its something that came to me when I was lying in bed

Im going to be very interested in whatever this report has to say


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I'm also sorry that it didn't work out and I would stop looking at the page as you know the truth.

This is probably really stupid of me, but wouldn't the money be better spent on education and a neutering campaign? It must be really stressful for the dogs to be taken from one environment to another one that is completely alien to them. I had a look at the site and there was a lovely looking dog stuck in a kennel. It didn't seem like they were any better off than before.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive seen your comments on FB and know how hard youve been trying...

Adding a new dog esp one with issues into a family isnt always going to work youve done your best and been honest when it became obvious things were not working.

The comments and actions of the rescue say more about them than you..
If I were thinking of taking a dog from said rescue I would now seriously reconsider because its obvious they dont like it if a dog doesnt settle and has to be returned even if thats for the dog's own good....

Thier policy seems to be the you bought it you deal with it type ,, if things dont work its always the owners fault and thats not encouraging for other would be adopters..

This is a witch hunt, you did your best ..Walk away head high..


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry to read this 

I know how hard it is to have to return a dog (I took a Lab from the dog warden last year who'd basically been allowed to roam & had to fend for himself). Unfortunately he was _very_ possessive of me (after only a couple of days) and became seriously aggressive with it (to everyone else - not me) and would lunge at anyone who came within 10 feet of my car - hurled himself at my patio doors when my next door neighbours went in their garden (I was seriously worried he'd eventually go through them) and I couldn't even open the front door when someone came round. As for when we went out for walks OMG ...... There are small kids either side of me and I just couldn't take the risk .....

I felt absolutely awful not keeping him as with me, in the house when there was no-one else around, he was the biggest softest lump 

I rang the dog warden who said the options were to take him to the dog & cat home (but this would've been terrible for him and TBH they do their best but with problem dogs, they just don't have the time / resources to work with them) or to take him to a lovely rescue but the downside was it was quite far away...... I took him to to the rescue (the guy who runs it trains gun-dogs).

I heard recently that he'd been taken by the Prison Service to work as a Drugs Sniffer Dog  and TBH that sounds ideal for him - having a good relationship with one person and working within strict boundaries

Sorry that's long .... just wanted to say that I honestly believe you've done the right thing - for both your current dogs and Kai no matter how hard xx


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

do not take any notice,walk away,you tried to help and this is what you get,puts you off rescues like this.very unproffesional.i think aggression is a common problem,as you know we have it with lottie.you did the right thing contacting rescue,most people I bet just dump them or have them pts.cant blame them if this is the response you get for being responsible.


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Sending hugs to you.
It's really upsetting to read what you have and are going through. Disgusting behavior from the person/s posting those things on facebook. 
I hope you are feeling better this morning. x


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

That is completely out of order. There are a few rescues in my area with this attitude, so unprofessional :rolleyes5:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

To be honest I'm rather concerned at the sheer volume of dogs coming from abroad as I thought they were few and far between. I know their suffering is immense and I have sent collars, leads etc to help dogs of Sarajevo that Melina is trying desperately hard to save. The poor things lives are so hard and for some I've seen I would have thought pts would be a kinder option than all the medical involvement and then stress of travelling and re homing. 

It worries me that its now so random, dogs just caught and soon after shipped, that rabies may come over at some point. Also with so many coming to the UK where does that leave our own rescue dogs?


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

What an awful thing to put! Don't give up OP


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

You did your best - I'm sure you didn't return him lightly, but you cannot risk your other dogs (or yourself if a fight escalated to that stage where the dog doesn't know who or what he is biting). You could have passed him on, you could have had him PTS - but you were responsible enough to return him to the rescue. I can't see what else you could have done. For most of us it is not possible to keep an aggressive dog separate from other animals in the house.

It is particularly sad that he became aggressive after an injection to improve his health (I assume he had already been castrated so this was not an option open to you. If he hadn't been, then he should have!), but these things happen. Ignore it - it is spite.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

lostbear said:


> You did your best - I'm sure you didn't return him lightly, but you cannot risk your other dogs (or yourself if a fight escalated to that stage where the dog doesn't know who or what he is biting). You could have passed him on, you could have had him PTS - but you were responsible enough to return him to the rescue. I can't see what else you could have done. For most of us it is not possible to keep an aggressive dog separate from other animals in the house.
> 
> It is particularly sad that he became aggressive after an injection to improve his health (I assume he had already been castrated so this was not an option open to you. If he hadn't been, then he should have!), but these things happen. Ignore it - it is spite.


Yes he was already castrated


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Malmum said:


> To be honest I'm rather concerned at the sheer volume of dogs coming from abroad as I thought they were few and far between. I know their suffering is immense and I have sent collars, leads etc to help dogs of Sarajevo that Melina is trying desperately hard to save. The poor things lives are so hard and for some I've seen I would have thought pts would be a kinder option than all the medical involvement and then stress of travelling and re homing.
> 
> *It worries me that its now so random, dogs just caught and soon after shipped, that rabies may come over at some point. Also with so many coming to the UK where does that leave our own rescue dogs?*




My thoughts exactly, charity begins at home so to speak.

As other poster has said sounds more like their own egos are whats going on here - sounds rather more glamorous rescuing dogs from abroad.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Mese said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Im feeling far calmer now than I was before , though I cant sleep cos the injustice of it keeps running through my mind
> 
> ...


Just a thought - have you got any pictures from when you got him that show how thin he is? Obviously he won't have got that way over night with you! I'd also look back on your posts on here and take some screenshots (and make sure you get the part of your post with the date on it) if you have mentioned anything about how thin and ill he is.... if I were you, i'd do a 'report' of your own and send it to the original rescue, along with screenshots of what they've been saying about you, or just the dialogue you have given us (but obviously screenshots are better, I realise you might not be able to get these now they've booted you off the group) and maybe just try to get in first. I know it's not gonna make any physical difference, but at least it will give you an opportunity to clear your name, it may make you feel better in yourself - and it might just spark the original rescue to keep tabs on the loony rescue!



Malmum said:


> To be honest I'm rather concerned at the sheer volume of dogs coming from abroad as I thought they were few and far between. I know their suffering is immense and I have sent collars, leads etc to help dogs of Sarajevo that Melina is trying desperately hard to save. The poor things lives are so hard and for some I've seen I would have thought pts would be a kinder option than all the medical involvement and then stress of travelling and re homing.
> 
> It worries me that its now so random, dogs just caught and soon after shipped, that rabies may come over at some point. Also with so many coming to the UK where does that leave our own rescue dogs?


I've got to say Malmum, I agree with you. I was thinking about this last night and tbh I also find it concerning, especially the way that people have described it on here - that they show you a photo and then catch the dog that you like..... i'm sorry but that is completely and utterly insane! I don't want to say too much and upset people or cause an argument so all I will say is that I completely agree with your post.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Malmum said:


> To be honest I'm rather concerned at the sheer volume of dogs coming from abroad as I thought they were few and far between. I know their suffering is immense and I have sent collars, leads etc to help dogs of Sarajevo that Melina is trying desperately hard to save. The poor things lives are so hard and for some I've seen I would have thought pts would be a kinder option than all the medical involvement and then stress of travelling and re homing.
> 
> It worries me that its now so random, dogs just caught and soon after shipped, that rabies may come over at some point. Also with so many coming to the UK where does that leave our own rescue dogs?


100% agree particularly if this rescue can't even communicate coherently. The part where they claim the dogs are more important that those on the forum alarms me. Yes, of course but what about the welfare of dogs in this country. If they can't get this case right what hope for the rest.

Sorry you were so upset Mese, that's appalling. You did your best and I suspect they're attempting to cover their ar$e in a really poor attempt at PR. As much as like to I'd wade in as I'm sure many of us on Facebook might, I think some people will never be told.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I do agree with some of the opinions,but we have all gone through what we were led to believe"reputable rescues",i didn't do it for ego or do gooder,i done it as I saw the terrible conditions provided for these dogs and we were looking to adopt anyway.before anyone adopts,abroad or here,they should seriously consider any issues,but these imported dogs do have issues more so,not all but the majority have aggression,i think maybe the rescues should assess them more.mese isn't a novice owner and they shouldn't judge her,these dogs are b hard work.i have emailed them my opinion,it wasn't nice!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I wonder if this is the same rescue that put a dog with someone that basically should not own any animal let alone a disturbed dog and said dog promptly escaped and ran wild for several weeks before being shot.

As for the person who said they are keeping their rescue and their own dog totally separate - well that is far worse than giving a dog back that does not fit in.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Also, and again, i'm not getting at anyone on the forum, but surely this is not such a rare occurrence with these Romanian dogs? .


It's certainly not uncommon with the Cyprus rescues out here. All the dogs are advertised as obedient, house trained well behaved, perfect with other dogs, cats and people. Yet these dogs are often coming straight from the pound! The tierheims here often won't rehome to Brits so the overseas rescues seem to take advantage of that. I know several people who've got a dog from them and it's been a disaster. And of course the poor dogs get pushed from pillar to post. There is no back up offered whatsoever. I looked into fostering for them but decided I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.

Mese, sorry they've been so unprofessional and awful about it all.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

princeno5 said:


> I do agree with some of the opinions,but we have all gone through what we were led to believe"reputable rescues",i didn't do it for ego or do gooder,i done it as I saw the terrible conditions provided for these dogs and we were looking to adopt anyway.before anyone adopts,abroad or here,they should seriously consider any issues,but these imported dogs do have issues more so,not all but the majority have aggression,i think maybe the rescues should assess them more.mese isn't a novice owner and they shouldn't judge her,these dogs are b hard work.i have emailed them my opinion,it wasn't nice!


As I said, i'm not saying anybody on here has done it to boost their own ego, I believe all of you on here have done it in good faith and because you want to see them out of that situation, I admire anyone who is willing to take such a leap into the unknown with one of these dogs, my issue is with the rescues themselves, the way they operate and the way they seem to (as someone else said) glamourise these dogs and claim that they are such a fantastic idea to one and all (when really they're only best suited to experienced homes) when they probably know as much about these dogs as your next door neighbour does.... I just don't think it's right. I don't wish to offend anyone here as i've said, I really admire anyone with the time, dedication and knowledge to take these dogs on and turn them around, but to me it just seems that this is the latest fashion in rescue dogs, once of a day not very long ago, it was all ex puppy farm dogs, now these Romanian dogs have appeared on the scene, it's all about them being captured and shipped across Europe in the back of a van for 2 and 3 days at a time in the boiling heat..... i'm starting to find myself getting rather annoyed at the whole idea, sorry. Charity begins at home, what is it with us British sticking our hooters into the rest of the worlds issues before we sort out our own


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

We are adopting from Romania, because we saw the conditions of these dogs and how they are treated and thought we want to help, we talked about it for a long time we know like with any rescue dog there may be issues, but with Rommies they have a whole new language to learn as well, many of the older Rommies are street dogs who have been physically abused, by being shot at or run over and left to die they have some that live in public shelters that are disgusting, We decided to get a puppy, only because she will be our 2nd dog but our first rescue and we believe the old dogs are harder to work with, and not having the experince of an rescue before felt it was better to go with a puppy, of course we can only go by what we are told and we have to believe that, anyone who goes into any sort of adoption thinking its all going to be great is very much mistaken never take for granted the temprament of any rescue dog, as for keeping the rescue and other dogs seperate i think thats asking for trouble 
We are not adopting from same organization as messe did , and from what i have read no matter how the rescue charity feels you do not speak to anyone like they did messe totally unprofessional


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Aww Hunny, I hope you are doing ok.
Having know you for some years now on forums etc, I know just how much you care and love your dogs, I would bet money that you did everything you could for Kai...end of.
So keep smiling Roz, you have nothing to feel bad about xxx


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Malmum said:


> To be honest I'm rather concerned at the sheer volume of dogs coming from abroad as I thought they were few and far between. I know their suffering is immense and I have sent collars, leads etc to help dogs of Sarajevo that Melina is trying desperately hard to save. The poor things lives are so hard and for some I've seen I would have thought pts would be a kinder option than all the medical involvement and then stress of travelling and re homing.


I agree with this. It must be incredibly stressful for the dog to suddenly be taken to a new country and put in a totally alien home environment, often with other dogs. Not to mention how stressful this can be for the new owner and it is worrying that potential new homes are not more stringently vetted.

I know that some people are very well-meaning and there is no doubt that some of these charities do very good work but I do feel that for *some* people, there is an element that adopting a dog from abroad is more "trendy" than rescuing from the UK where some dogs also live in horrific conditions/suffer cruelty and abuse etc


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I think really it highlights the problems with rehoming such dogs  ANd that the 'rescues' need to do more to vet owners and dogs before shipping them accross Europe.

People need to realise the risks of bringing a dog all the way accross europe who has never worn a collar / been confined in a house and even mor eso if they have existing pets etc etc Its not also what these dogs are used to but they likely come from generations of feral / street dogs.

These are not normal 'rescue' dogs and really require a very very special home which lets be honest the majority do not have the time nor experience to do. 

I find it really worrying just how many dogs are coming from countries which have Rabies including Romania.  It seems to be almost easier to get a dog from some of these overseas rescues - Hand over your money and your dog is sent over.  For obvious reasons there is limited help / contingency plans - And I can imagine as more people have become aware of Romanian rescues and more people take them on unless the rescue sorts out stricter restrictions / checks there are going to be more and more dogs which find themselves not in the right home initially. 

I believe every dog deserves a chance BUT I am old fashioned in that charity does begin at home. Not every dog can be saved but I think the UK has its own crisis which needs sorting out. 

The main thing is Kai is safe and will get his forever home and Mese I would just ignore those self ritous numpties on FB. You know you done the right thing - Thats all that matters.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> As I said, i'm not saying anybody on here has done it to boost their own ego, I believe all of you on here have done it in good faith and because you want to see them out of that situation, I admire anyone who is willing to take such a leap into the unknown with one of these dogs, my issue is with the rescues themselves, the way they operate and the way they seem to (as someone else said) glamourise these dogs and claim that they are such a fantastic idea to one and all (when really they're only best suited to experienced homes) when they probably know as much about these dogs as your next door neighbour does.... I just don't think it's right. I don't wish to offend anyone here as i've said, I really admire anyone with the time, dedication and knowledge to take these dogs on and turn them around, but to me it just seems that this is the latest fashion in rescue dogs, once of a day not very long ago, it was all ex puppy farm dogs, now these Romanian dogs have appeared on the scene, it's all about them being captured and shipped across Europe in the back of a van for 2 and 3 days at a time in the boiling heat..... i'm starting to find myself getting rather annoyed at the whole idea, sorry. Charity begins at home, what is it with us British sticking our hooters into the rest of the worlds issues before we sort out our own


Excellent post Tiger :yesnod: I understand exactly where you are coming from.

Personally the influx of dogs from Romanis is quite worrying especially as they are a country who have Rabies.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

It is unbelievable how they have spoken to you Mese, I hope you are ok and calmed down after all of that. Surely it has happened as others have said these dogs are feral and cannot always get on with existing dogs when they come over. It is a complete change for them and I would expect many to return them, not that it is right in every case, however they should do more home checks and personality checks to see that the dogs are compatible with the existing dogs.



Milliepoochie said:


> Excellent post Tiger :yesnod: I understand exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> Personally the influx of dogs from Romanis is quite worrying especially as they are a country who have Rabies.


This has been a worry of mine lately seeing how many are coming over every day, I believe they are not doing all the necessary proceedures, it seems too easy to me and as someone said a few weeks before, they are easily faked and there are dogs appearing who are really sick.

I am seriously thinking of giving Alfie the rabies jab now as I believe it is only a matter of time now.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I think really it highlights the problems with rehoming such dogs  ANd that the 'rescues' need to do more to vet owners and dogs before shipping them accross Europe.
> 
> People need to realise the risks of bringing a dog all the way accross europe who has never worn a collar / been confined in a house and even mor eso if they have existing pets etc etc Its not also what these dogs are used to but they likely come from generations of feral / street dogs.
> 
> ...


I believe they should empathise more on the family and how there other dogs are , then on gardens and how your home is when doing a home check it is more important for a homechecker to sit and talk to the family then it is looking at there garden you cant tell a good or bad owner from state of there garden or home


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Excellent post Tiger :yesnod: I understand exactly where you are coming from.
> 
> Personally the influx of dogs from Romanis is quite worrying especially as they are a country who have Rabies.


They have their rabies shots they wouldnt be allowed in this country if they didnt have them, they are all spade or nutered if old enough along with all other jabs


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry you had to give Kai up, sometes these things just don't work, I'm also sorry that the rescue were so foul about it!!!

I fostered Deeks, a Romanian rescue earlier this year, at the time it didn't matter that he was Romanian, his owner didn't want him and I was able to help, Deeks didn't have any assessment before being brought over, he was put in a van and 48 hours later he was in the UK. 

I found Deeks to be extremely different to "normal" dogs, he was more like a fox or cat than a dog. He was lovely but such hard work!!!

As much as I sympathise with the plight of these dogs, I honestly feel Britain should be trying to sort out it's own rescue situation before bringing in dogs from other countries!!!


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

they are all vaccinated and chipped.i pointed out in another post I believe these rescues don't tell the whole truth,these dogs haven't lived in "houses"in a family environment.we adopted lottie on face value,we had a phone interview,that was it,payed for her then picked her up.she wasn't what we expected,were told medium sized,friendly happy dog,no,she is small,aggresive in certain circumstances,only happy with us 3.unfortunatley these untruths mean adopters do not get whats suited to them.its very sad that dogs lovers[mese] are duped like this.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

ballybee said:


> I'm so sorry you had to give Kai up, sometes these things just don't work, I'm also sorry that the rescue were so foul about it!!!
> 
> I fostered Deeks, a Romanian rescue earlier this year, at the time it didn't matter that he was Romanian, his owner didn't want him and I was able to help, Deeks didn't have any assessment before being brought over, he was put in a van and 48 hours later he was in the UK.
> 
> ...


lottie acts like a wild fox sometimes,im sure she"s a fox x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> I believe they should empathise more on the family and how there other dogs are , then on gardens and how your home is when doing a home check it is more important for a homechecker to sit and talk to the family then it is looking at there garden you cant tell a good or bad owner from state of there garden or home


See, it would be much better if they did take the potential home and owner into consideration. What would work much better IMO is if they just shipped a few over at a time, kept them in foster homes for say 3-6 months and THEN think about offering them for rehoming (perhaps rehome them on a trail basis for a while before making permanent) once they've had a head start in adjusting to UK life and the rescue can actually get an idea of the dogs personality, yes it would mean that far fewer dogs came through (but surely that can't be a bad thing, there are only so many homes available) but at least they would be doing it properly, the back up of the foster home would be there if it didn't work out and they can actually give an honest profile of the dog. I know that might sound like a crazy revelation but I think it's actually pretty close to how a normal rescue would operate!


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

princeno5 said:


> they are all vaccinated and chipped.i pointed out in another post I believe these rescues don't tell the whole truth,these dogs haven't lived in "houses"in a family environment.we adopted lottie on face value,we had a phone interview,that was it,payed for her then picked her up.she wasn't what we expected,were told medium sized,friendly happy dog,no,she is small,aggresive in certain circumstances,only happy with us 3.unfortunatley these untruths mean adopters do not get whats suited to them.its very sad that dogs lovers[mese] are duped like this.


We have been lucky with Apple she was found at about 3 months and went straight into foster care
We had a homecheck also have spent time on fone to 2 of the 3 ladies based here and have daily contact with them and her rescuerer
All we have paid was a donation which is for her jabs, her spade op, her passport, chip and transport here 
I have every confidence in who we are getting her through they are they only UK registered romanian rescue charity in the uk and of course are checked by the charity commison


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> See, it would be much better if they did take the potential home and owner into consideration. What would work much better IMO is if they just shipped a few over at a time, kept them in foster homes for say 3-6 months and THEN think about offering them for rehoming (perhaps rehome them on a trail basis for a while before making permanent) once they've had a head start in adjusting to UK life and the rescue can actually get an idea of the dogs personality, yes it would mean that far fewer dogs came through (but surely that can't be a bad thing, there are only so many homes available) but at least they would be doing it properly, the back up of the foster home would be there if it didn't work out and they can actually give an honest profile of the dog. I know that might sound like a crazy revelation but I think it's actually pretty close to how a normal rescue would operate!


They do have many dogs that are sent over and put into foster homes , just not all


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I'm so sorry you had to give Kai up, sometes these things just don't work, I'm also sorry that the rescue were so foul about it!!!
> 
> I fostered Deeks, a Romanian rescue earlier this year, at the time it didn't matter that he was Romanian, his owner didn't want him and I was able to help, Deeks didn't have any assessment before being brought over, he was put in a van and 48 hours later he was in the UK.
> 
> ...


Yes we need to sort out the rescue situation here, but imafraid that in these countries the situation is 100 times worse, all respect to those who choose to adopt from UK rescues, but a personal choice was made by us and many others that the dogs in EU countries are treated a lot worse even if they are in public shelters or some rescue places


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> They have their rabies shots they wouldnt be allowed in this country if they didnt have them, they are all spade or nutered if old enough along with all other jabs


Im sure they have to have the right paperwork to get into the UK but none the less I personally find it worrying the amount of dogs coming over from countries which have rabies especially as some of these 'rescues' dont seem to profesisonal.  You never know - Paperwork can be faked and its obvious some of these 'charities' are cutting corners.

Only time will tell though.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

princeno5 said:


> they are all vaccinated and chipped.i pointed out in another post I believe these rescues don't tell the whole truth,these dogs haven't lived in "houses"in a family environment.we adopted lottie on face value,we had a phone interview,that was it,payed for her then picked her up.she wasn't what we expected,were told medium sized,friendly happy dog,no,she is small,aggresive in certain circumstances,only happy with us 3.unfortunatley these untruths mean adopters do not get whats suited to them.its very sad that dogs lovers[mese] are duped like this.


The thing is though, these places are clearly lying about the dogs temperament and behaviour etc, there is no reason to take them on face value about the rabies jabs either. They can easily be faked as pointed out the other day.

I fail to understand how they have enough money to give them all rabies shots and transport them but they are kept in such harrowing conditions, something doesn't really add up.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Please ... I appreciate discussions twist and turn , but can someone else start a new thread about whether Rommie dogs coming over here is a good idea or not , I dont want this one to end up closed as I want to post the rescues 'report' , when I get it , on here for all to see

As I said before , I have nothing to hide so im not worried what it will say , not as long as they tell the truth anyway


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't believe any rescue would let someone pick their dog by photo only - looking at their FB page, the dogs are still abroad when they get "chosen". It's like a mail-order catalogue for dogs - but getting a dog should be harder than buying a new pair of shoes.

I think it's time there were stricter regulations on rescues - some appear to be no better than pet shops or dealers where the dogs are commodities.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Yes we need to sort out the rescue situation here, but imafraid that in these countries the situation is 100 times worse, all respect to those who choose to adopt from UK rescues, but a personal choice was made by us and many others that the dogs in EU countries are treated a lot worse even if they are in public shelters or some rescue places


Im going to say something - I am not sure if I will be shot for it but here goes.

There 40 dogs kept in squalid conditions like shown on some Romanian rescue pages which I have seen on PF recently.

Now say for example a £150 adoption fee can be used to help 1 dog come to the UK and get a home.

That £150 could be used to enthinase 30 dogs - Put them out of their misery of existant in a metal cage in a painless way? Preventing those 30 dogs from a possible painfull death (As shown on picture of PF) or months waiting in a naff 'kennel' waiting to be possibly shipped 48 hours accross Europe?

I know this isnt 'saving' the dogs but I believe in some situations it could be kinder for these poor animals. 

I cant help but think 'some' of these rescues pull at heart strings when sometimes and if the dogs are really in such squalid conditions which isnt going to be changed anytime soon there are more fairer options for the dogs - Esecially considering there are so many.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I am shocked and appalled. I know a lot of us, myself included, can be skeptical when people give up their dogs as a lot of people do not take the responsibility of having a dog seriously in the first place, but that does not mean everyone who rehomes a dog is in the wrong! Sometimes these things genuinely do not work out and it is best _for the dog_ to be rehomed.

Having read a lot of posts on Kia, all I can think is that the rescue failed to home him appropriately. You did everything you could by the sounds of it but THE RESCUE failed both you and Kia, and are now deflecting that responsibility by trying to blame you. I am truly shocked that a rescue would behave in such a way. As hard as it is Mese, just try to shrug it off and let it go, they are just vile people who do not want to acknowledge their mistake.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Im going to say something - I am not sure if I will be shot for it but here goes.
> 
> There 40 dogs kept in squalid conditions like shown on some Romanian rescue pages which I have seen on PF recently.
> 
> ...


I can't help but agree  For _some_ of these dogs I think it would be kinder. Also... the amount it costs to travel one of these dogs to a new home in the UK... how many dogs could that have helped here? A dog, is a dog, is a dog, and I do not care where they come from, I would want to help them all. However, in such hard times, as cold as it sounds, my head does go for the 'lets help as many dogs as possible' logic, and if the money used to fly one dog over could help multiple dogs here... then that feels like where the money should be going.

This is obviously just my head speaking, heart wise, when I see those terrible photos compared to the gorgeous Rouge, I am so pleased that people adopt them, I wouldn't want it any other way :yesnod:

It's a very difficult one...


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> I can't help but agree  For _some_ of these dogs I think it would be kinder. Also... the amount it costs to travel one of these dogs to a new home in the UK... how many dogs could that have helped here? A dog, is a dog, is a dog, and I do not care where they come from, I would want to help them all. However, in such hard times, as cold as it sounds, my head does go for the 'lets help as many dogs as possible' logic, and if the money used to fly one dog over could help multiple dogs here... then that feels like where the money should be going.
> 
> This is obviously just my head speaking, heart wise, when I see those terrible photos compared to the gorgeous Rouge, I am so pleased that people adopt them, I wouldn't want it any other way :yesnod:
> 
> It's a very difficult one...


They dont fly the dogs over, the dogs are transported by road


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im going to repost this incase it got lost in the shuffle so to speak

Please ... I appreciate discussions twist and turn , but can someone else start a new thread about whether Rommie dogs coming over here is a good idea or not , I dont want this one to end up closed as I want to post the rescues 'report' , when I get it , on here for all to see

As I said before , I have nothing to hide so im not worried what it will say , not as long as they tell the truth anyway


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Malmum said:


> To be honest I'm rather concerned at the sheer volume of dogs coming from abroad as I thought they were few and far between. I know their suffering is immense and I have sent collars, leads etc to help dogs of Sarajevo that Melina is trying desperately hard to save. The poor things lives are so hard and for some I've seen I would have thought pts would be a kinder option than all the medical involvement and then stress of travelling and re homing.
> 
> It worries me that its now so random, dogs just caught and soon after shipped, that rabies may come over at some point. Also with so many coming to the UK where does that leave our own rescue dogs?


OP - what a dreadful situation that you were in. Seems you did the right thing to me, and I also can't believe the rescue responding the way they did.

No criticism intended, but I'd like to ask a genuine question. We all talk about the dogs in rescue here how the rescues are full to overflowing.

So why do people adopt dogs from abroad? I can't understand it personally. I know the conditions they live in are terrible, but so are the conditions for lots of dogs confined to kennels in rescues - especially those that are on death row because they cannot find a home.

Why are dogs from overseas perceived as being more in need than those at home? Particularly with the stress of travelling etc. as Malmum has pointed out?

I'm genuinely interested in the answer.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

BessieDog said:


> OP - what a dreadful situation that you were in. Seems you did the right thing to me, and I also can't believe the rescue responding the way they did.
> 
> No criticism intended, but I'd like to ask a genuine question. We all talk about the dogs in rescue here how the rescues are full to overflowing.
> 
> ...


Precisely. And once it gets out to joe public that this is an easy way to get a dog without nasty homechecks or being refused because of working hours (hey you can lie about that all you want over the phone, they won't check, or likely care!) then even more dogs will be left without a home in the UK, thus making our own problem worse. Then joe public will realise it was a daft idea when the dog is too much for them to handle.... Romanian rescue ends up in our rescue system and unable to be rehomed because they're so hard work, filling kennels and denying our own rescue dogs a space, and possibly ending up PTS anyway in one of our pounds. Brilliant.

I must admit i've never been keen on the idea but i'm surprised to see how many others aren't either, I thought I was alone in thinking it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> They dont fly the dogs over, the dogs are transported by road


If they are going by road it means that it is much easier to bring them in un vaccinated tbh compared to flying them in.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

LolaBoo said:


> They dont fly the dogs over, the dogs are transported by road


It still will cost significantly more to transport them that to home a dog in the Uk surely though?

I really don't mean this as a criticism, nor do I want to taint you getting your lovely pup. I am sure she will be fabulous and it's great that you are giving her a good home.

However, in general, I wonder, that's all.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Mese, I'm so sorry things didn't work out with Kai and the 'rescue' are behaving in such an atrocious and unprofessional manner. I agree with the posters who said they sound like they are trying to cover their own bad practices by slinging so much mud at you.

Just a thought I had - are they are registered charity? If they are you could contact the Charity Commission: Home - Charity Commission and see if they have procedures for complaining in this sort of scenario. If they aren't, then they really shouldn't be advertising themselves as a charity.

I hope you manage to put this behind you and that Teddy hasn't suffered any permanent damage.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Alice Childress said:


> It still will cost significantly more to transport them that to home a dog in the Uk surely though?
> 
> I really don't mean this as a criticism, nor do I want to taint you getting your lovely pup. I am sure she will be fabulous and it's great that you are giving her a good home.
> 
> However, in general, I wonder, that's all.


From central Romania your most likely looking at 1500 miles.

Certainly in my car thats 4 tanksish - so £280 odd in Fuel.

Then add Ferry costs. - No idea what they would be lol.

Prol not extortionate prices - Im guessing they bring more than one dog at a time? ? So with 3 or 4 adoption fees fuel/ trnaports costs could be quickly recapped :yesnod:

It would cost ALOT more to fly them


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Is there any chance we can all respect Mese's wishes and start a new thread on the issue of Rommie dogs in general?

This thread was started about something specific, and it has meandered off tanget, despite OP requesting otherwise.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

They arent a registered charity as far as I can see


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Mese said:


> They arent a registered charity as far as I can see


 That is really quite worrying.

They sound no better than glorified cross country puppy farmers  :sosp:

So you pay money and dog is delievered. No one truely knows where they come from - The thought makes me sick to think about it but how do you know that its not just a money making scam :-(

There really on to something arnt they if there no even a registered charity -

Ie free dogs from the street - get relavent paperwork el cheapo through contacts and ship to person who pays for dog in UK.

Espcially the puppies as I imagine these are 'rehomed' quickly :-(


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> They sound no better than glorified cross country puppy farmers  :sosp:


Well obviously they didnt come across like that when I adopted Kai from them ... they seemed respectable and professional then


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Mese said:


> Well obviously they didnt come across like that when I adopted Kai from them ... they seemed respectable and professional then


Im sorry wasnt meant as anything personal but from an outsider its how it looks seeming as they arnt even a registered charity.

The whole situation is just really sad :-(


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> Im sorry wasnt meant as anything personal but from an outsider its how it looks seeming as they arnt even a registered charity.
> 
> The whole situation is just really sad :-(


I didnt take it as that hun , just wanted people to be aware that I wouldnt have looked twice at them if I thought for even a second thats how they operated


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Thankfully the charity we are going through is registered


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Precisely. And once it gets out to joe public that this is an easy way to get a dog without nasty homechecks or being refused because of working hours (hey you can lie about that all you want over the phone, they won't check, or likely care!) then even more dogs will be left without a home in the UK, thus making our own problem worse. Then joe public will realise it was a daft idea when the dog is too much for them to handle.... Romanian rescue ends up in our rescue system and unable to be rehomed because they're so hard work, filling kennels and denying our own rescue dogs a space, and possibly ending up PTS anyway in one of our pounds. Brilliant.
> 
> I must admit i've never been keen on the idea but i'm surprised to see how many others aren't either, I thought I was alone in thinking it wasn't a good idea.


Yes, agree, it's a timebomb just waiting and the more irrresponsible owners that become involved the more the RSCPA is stretched and the more that dog owners are all tarred and feathered too, one only has to look at the conjecture about breeds to see where it could end up. This rescue isn't furthering a positive cause whatsoever.

Going back to this and to Millie Poochie's post on the cost and trauma and whether it's better to PTS, for the costs I wonder how reasonable it is to provide neutering and education so that the dogs can live a better quality of life in Romania. A little bit like the Greek Cat Welfare which seeks to reduce the population in those ways and rather than rehome in another country and placing a burden on their resources, it tries to contain the issue in the Greek islands.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> OP - what a dreadful situation that you were in. Seems you did the right thing to me, and I also can't believe the rescue responding the way they did.
> 
> No criticism intended, but I'd like to ask a genuine question. We all talk about the dogs in rescue here how the rescues are full to overflowing.
> 
> ...


Im not looking for a dog but I can answer why the dogs from the spainish and other forgien rescues appeal to me... I dont want a staff I dont have the experience or the thick skin needed to deal with one , Im also not that keen on tiny jack russels and thats 90% of the rescue dogs available here..

So if you dont a gumtree special (BYB) then the other option is a forgien rescue.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

dorrit said:


> Im not looking for a dog but I can answer why the dogs from the spainish and other forgien rescues appeal to me... I dont want a staff I dont have the experience or the thick skin needed to deal with one , Im also not that keen on tiny jack russels and thats 90% of the rescue dogs available here..
> 
> So if you dont a gumtree special (BYB) then the other option is a forgien rescue.


errrmmm try Many Tears, a uk rescue them, and lots of others such as Dogsblog - lots of dogs that are not terriers....... or a breed rescue ie- the retired greyhound trust- all UK!


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Indiandpuppy said:


> errrmmm try Many Tears, a uk rescue them, and lots of others such as Dogsblog - lots of dogs that are not terriers....... or a breed rescue ie- the retired greyhound trust- all UK!


Dorrit is in the Netherlands I believe not the UK


----------



## Dizzy Grace (May 2, 2012)

Afraid to say I've seen so many FB rescues (both foreign importers and UK pound pullers) who are very judgmental the moment something goes wrong. It's never very clear what the problem is, but they are always quite obviously trying to shift the blame. I suppose it's easier to drum up support and get the dog re-homed quicker if there is the drama to get it out there?

Anyway I am so sorry this has happened to you Mese and it's very unfortunate that the rescue haven't dealt with this situation in a more professional manner. Surely they must understand that some homes just aren't appropriate for some dogs. I would make sure your vet understands what has happened as well and maybe get copies of reports if possible.

Don't blame yourself and try not to let them get to you, you had a very difficult situation to deal with and ultimately you know that you have done the right thing.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

I remember once months ago when I got shot down on here about a post I made about some rescues being holier than thou and everything is the adopters fault. THIS is the sort of situation I meant, sometimes they are absolutely hideous to people who are only trying to do what is best for the dog and you obviously tried your hardest. (I just want to reiterate - I said and completely mean SOME rescues)

Plus, nonsense about any dog that can kill another, my Quinn COULD kill another dog, it is highly unlikely, but he could. Does that mean I should never have got Pixie? Nonsense! I am so angry now on your behalf.

I hope everything works out (it may have already, read the first post and got so annoyed I had to let it out!)


----------



## martie (Feb 13, 2013)

A rescue not to deal with.. 

What a shame and disgusting reactions. I'm sorry to hear about it mese, it must have been upsetting enoughnto return Kai witout neing given all this sh.t.


I was thinking about rescuing from my ome country before as it breaks my heart to see all the dogs in pounds (spelling?). And I think everyone who TRIES deserves a big bow as it's such a huge risk to take an unassessed dog in, esp if you have other pets, kids etc. I always assume the best intentions from people and the rescue's reaction is pissing me off


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Its as I thought ... a pile of crap from start to finish ...I knew they would try claiming Kai was a healthy dog when he arrived here , which is as far removed from the truth as it could be ... and Kai WAS NOT left outside tied up and crated in the house , except at meal times when he would go nuts and grab any food there ... im not even going to bother defending myself further ... those of you who know me know I would only ever treat any dog with love and care

Band Of Hope Rescue - Dogs needing homes.
Rozlyn,
Lynda is currently on holiday and we have been very busy helping one of our adopted dogs with a very serious health issue that has been exacerbated by the hot weather.
We have been working with the behaviourist and the current fosterer to try to understand the issues that you reported Kai as having. The current fosterer has male dogs also so the conditions there should be similar.
However, we have not witnessed the aggression that you reported, either with other dogs or over food. This ties in with the initial fosterer who confirmed that Kai was good with other dogs on arrival (both her own and other foster dogs in her care) and was fine with food.
The initial fosterer also confirmed that when Kai was passed to you for adoption, his stools were solid and he had acclimatised to his food and more importantly, you were advised that he was very intelligent and he needed stimulation to allow him to settle and grow.
The major difference between now and when you reported the issues you were having seems to be the general environment that Kai was in.
Having seen the video you posted on You Tube and the associated comments (confirming that there were issues with garden security), keeping Kai on a long line in a garden that has no stimuli (and very little shade) and crated indoors doesn't give stimulation and shows a lack of commitment in developing Kai from being a rescue dog to an integrated member of the family.
Additionally, following a vet check once we had collected Kai from you, he is seriously underweight and starving a dog for any length of time to cure loose stools (especially when there were none previously) is not acceptable in anyone's opinion. If you had contacted us at any point with any concerns or issues with Kai, we could have advised specific courses of action for Romanian rescues. However, looking back over messages, we can see no such communications.
For completeness, could you advise of the vets name and address that you had registered Kai at so that his current vet can request his treatment history from them to add to his current records.
The current fosterer has also raised serious concerns about Kai's weight and condition and has raised alerts to both ourselves and to the transport company that initially transported him out of Romania.
It was fortuitous that you insisted that Kai be removed as soon as possible as the behaviourist - after seeing the You Tube video and talking with you - advised that he should be collected as soon as possible for Kai's sake.
It is disappointing that this situation has occurred within the first month of adoption when every attempt was made to make sure you were aware of the needs of Kai. We will maintain dialogue with the transporter, the current and previous fosterer and Kai's vet and consider what actions, if any, will be required going forwards.
We look forward to receiving the vets details and will advise further once Kai has completed his assessment and vets treatment.
Regards,
Band of Hope


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Presumably your vet will support you? I.e. as to his condition, and the treatment you sought for it? 

They won't have a leg to stand on then. 

Very upsetting for you!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I just received this via fb message too from the BoH owner

I am actually still in holiday but your outbursts of defensive behaviour have caused me to respond. 
You will find a response to you from the legal person in our group. 
We at band of hope are considering our course of action to take over the obvious mis treatment of one of our dogs. 
You'll be surprised to hear your treatment of Kai is hot topic on other boards right now and people are calling for some action to be taken. Your YouTube video has been copied and will be used in any action we take. 
Your written messages to me that I have just opened are childish immature and concerning. 
For your information we will not be refunding any money, we may well take further action and I have to by law inform you that any responses you send to me or band of hope are kept and may be used for additional parties to read. 
We require your vets address and name so we can access the records for Kai and any treatment you had given to him. 
I suggest very strongly you look into your garden and for the sake of your dogs assess whether that is stimulating. 
Collies also require many miles of walks and we have now collected statements that clarify you did not offer Kai his basic needs of exercise , enough food and stimulation. 
I would advise you that you should now keep your communication open to band of hopes legal representative and to not contact me personally. Any further attempts to contact me will be classed as harassment. 
Please respond to our request for information within 7 days .

these are the messages she is referring to that I wrote to her

Hiya Hun .... Im really sorry but Kai isnt working out here , he has gone for Teddy 3 times today with no provacation that I could see (no toys or food involved), anyway because he went for Teddy both Toffee and Gypsy jumped in to protect Teddy , if Kai hadnt been on a longline theres no way I could have broke up the fights ... I cant deal with this , I havent the know how or the confidence ... at the moment Kai is being kept seperate from them ..... He is a lovely dog and I wish I could keep him but I cant , so what happens now ? will you arrange to collect him ? Im crying my eyes out cos he is such a sweetheart but I cant deal with fighting 
Thursday

21:21
Rozlyn Morrow
You unfriended me ? Can I ask why Hun ?

22:50
Rozlyn Morrow
Given that I am receiving a bashing on your site for returning Kai , which I find disgusting to say the least , I am asking for the return of the £200 I gave for him. I was going to leave the money as a donation , but given the cruel attitude I am seeing from your rescue towards me I see no reason why I should be so generous now. Please let me know how you will be returning the £200

23:19
Rozlyn Morrow
And just remember ... you only have whoever wrote that nasty post on your site to blame for me reacting this way

and in reply to their report

Rozlyn Morrow
This is total bullshit ... but I will speak to my vet and pass on their details once you return the £200 I gave you for Kai 
Otherwise I see you keeping the money ... well tbh I see you keeping it anyway as if you cant be honest in Kai's condition when he arrived here why wouldnt you be a thief as well . All of the above is rubbish and fabrication to cover your back for adopting out an emaciated , sick animal 
Kai DID have diahrhea when he arrived here and every rib , spine and hip bone could be felt easily
Please let me know how you intend to return my £200
best regards 
Roz


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

What vile people!!!! (and no, I don't think that's too strong a term).

To pretend he came to you in perfect condition (despite even, and correct me if I'm wrong, not even being acclimatised to a collar!!!) is slanderous, and to THREATEN you with legal action is DISGUSTING. I hope somebody takes these stupid and horrible people to task, and sooner rather than later. How horrible for you to be going through this and to be accused of such awful things!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

BessieDog said:


> Presumably your vet will support you? I.e. as to his condition, and the treatment you sought for it?
> 
> They won't have a leg to stand on then.
> 
> Very upsetting for you!


I see no reason why they wouldnt , they saw the state of Kai a week after he arrived here


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> What vile people!!!! (and no, I don't think that's too strong a term).
> 
> To pretend he came to you in perfect condition (despite even, and correct me if I'm wrong, not even being acclimatised to a collar!!!) is slanderous, and to THREATEN you with legal action is DISGUSTING. I hope somebody takes these stupid and horrible people to task, and sooner rather than later. How horrible for you to be going through this and to be accused of such awful things!!


Its not getting to me hun because I know its all lies , and I know it looks like I give a damn about the money but id written that off ages ago tbh , I just wanted to see what excuse they would come up with for keeping it

And Kai was used to wearing a collar , a halter and going on a lead


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Mese said:


> Its not getting to me hun because I know its all lies , and I know it looks like I give a damn about the money but id written that off ages ago tbh , I just wanted to see what excuse they would come up with for keeping it


Gross people. I hope it's all some massive miscommunication, but to be honest with the threats you have had and the way they do not seem to want to even discuss anything I feel it's not. I feel sad for all the dogs they are rehoming now and giving to god knows who will may just pass them on instead of doing the right thing and contacting them like you yourself did. To be slapped in the face for being responsible is awful.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

I can understand why you are upset, they seem to be totally over reacting. Almost as if they are the guilty party using attack as the first line of defense. Get your vets records and a copy of them for your protection. 

What is this u tube video they are talking about ??

M


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

cheekymonkey68 said:


> I can understand why you are upset, they seem to be totally over reacting. Almost as if they are the guilty party using attack as the first line of defense. Get your vets records and a copy of them for your protection.
> 
> What is this u tube video they are talking about ??
> 
> M


I don't think Meze even needs protection, it seems to me like they are just trying to silence her with idle threats  Her posts on here in the past month about her struggles with Kai, along with pictures taken along the way, is all the evidence needed.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

And how will they be paying for this 'legal action'? I sure as hell hope it doesn't come out of peoples well meaning donations!

I don't know anything about the legal side of this and what standing you have on getting your £200 back but I hope this works in your favour... you really need to see if you have any photos from when you very first brought him home that show the condition he was in, better still if you have anything on record from your vet to prove it.

I'm sure it's all just threats and noise, it'll come to nothing. They just want to frighten you and make themselves look the big 'I am'.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

cheekymonkey68 said:


> I can understand why you are upset, they seem to be totally over reacting. Almost as if they are the guilty party using attack as the first line of defense. Get your vets records and a copy of them for your protection.
> 
> What is this u tube video they are talking about ??
> 
> M


This is the video I took so the behaviourist could see how Kai was stress pacing

Kai stress behaviour - YouTube


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> And how will they be paying for this 'legal action'? I sure as hell hope it doesn't come out of peoples well meaning donations!
> 
> I don't know anything about the legal side of this and what standing you have on getting your £200 back but I hope this works in your favour... you really need to see if you have any photos from when you very first brought him home that show the condition he was in, better still if you have anything on record from your vet to prove it.
> 
> I'm sure it's all just threats and noise, it'll come to nothing. They just want to frighten you and make themselves look the big 'I am'.


tbh Hun let them bring it on ... I have nothing to hide & my vets will have documented Kai's state one week after he got here (they recommended allowing him to settle first before bringing him in)


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Vile people indeed 

Are they a registered charity? If so I'd be getting onto the Charity Commission, it is simply not acceptable for them to behave like this.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont believe they are registered


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Mese said:


> tbh Hun let them bring it on ... I have nothing to hide & my vets will have documented Kai's state one week after he got here (they recommended allowing him to settle first before bringing him in)


Good, i'm glad you've got records of him being like he is, dogs don't generally loose so much weight within a week that they become ill. Amber hardly ate for the first week I had her, but she still managed to gain nearly two kilos in 3 weeks!

They'll get bored soon and leave you alone, I have no doubt! Pathetic people!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

what are they on about a stimulating garden?  did they home check you? and if a dog is so thin and ill you can feel every bone it would not be in the dogs best interest to walk it for miles and miles in that condition surely. 

I hope you have took a screen shot of the posts they put on FB and make sure to get a copy of vet records for yourself. and also print off and keep a note of ALL communications, and if possible find these other boards where you are being discussed and screen shot and print off those comments too, if they exist, just cover yourself in case they do try anything. 

I didn't think rescues refunded money if it didn't work out, so even though you are only asking for it out of anger/frustration (rightly so) might be best not too bring it up again  

keep your chin up, don't let them get to you, a hard lesson learned, certainly will be a rescue to avoid.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

redroses2106 said:


> what are they on about a stimulating garden?  did they home check you?
> 
> and if a dog is so thin and ill you can feel every bone it would not be in the dogs best interest to walk it for miles and miles in that condition surely.
> 
> ...


I enquired about Kai , and two days later he was brought to me by a transporter who homechecked me there and then


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

So...what are you supposed to have in your garden?...

Because my back garden looks much like yours, I didn't realize I was supposed to have some sort of dog adventure playground going on out there, lol.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Mese said:


> I enquired about Kai , and two days later he was brought to me by a transporter who homechecked me there and then




What happens if you don't pass then?

They might not appear on the charities commission website if they haven't had their first year audit.

The charities commission are quite loose with their year and you submitting accounts and AGM record.

Print copies of everything now plus posts on here.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Mese said:


> I enquired about Kai , and two days later he was brought to me by a transporter who homechecked me there and then


Jeez, what would they have done if you'd have failed the homecheck? Take him back to Romania?! That's an awful way to operate, surely if they were a proper rescue they'd homecheck people PRIOR to getting a dog, not as they were dropping him off!

And a more stimulating garden... what the hell? What do they want you to do, tip a load of rubbish bins all over the place and an upturned cardboard box to make it feel more homely for him? Or perhaps you need to invest in some swings and a slide


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry you're being treated this way Mese. I can't believe they're blaming you for Kai being underweight and having the squits, you posted on here at the start that he was too thin and had the squits.

WTF do they mean by a stimulating garden? My gardens haven't been particularly stimulating and my balcony certainly isn't!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

They are lying , out and out lying , about Kai's health ... and as for the garden I dont know 
Theres a doggy pool and a couple of footballs and other toys out there at the moment , but I certainly dont leave the agility equiptment out there or there wouldnt be room to move , lol

I dont have access to a printer at all , all I can do is copy n paste stuff over from fb , and of course there is whatever I have posted on here

None of this is bothering me tbh , I feel calm , maybe too calm ? I dunno ... all I do know is I will talk to my vet on Mon and then give the rescue their number , after that im walking away


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

More communication from them

Band Of Hope Rescue - Dogs needing homes.
Rozlyn,
In our earlier communication there was no reference to the adoption fee that was donated for Kai - however, this is the first point in your response and no question as to how Kai is now.
It would be good to clarify what exactly is total bullshit? What was said to you on adopting Kai? What is seen and written in the online video you posted? That a vet says Kai is seriously underweight following you having him for a month? That Kai is displaying no aggressive behaviour in his new foster home (or his old one)? Or the details you gave to the behaviourist regarding the long line, crate and exercise regime?
Kai was a rescue dog that was with his original foster home for a minimal time - do you think he would have been 'fattened up' over night?
Kai was far from being a sick and emaciated animal and I am sure your concern for him would have manifested itself in a message or complaint to us at the time of adoption - again, as far as I can see, there was no communication from you. I'm sure if you look back at the photos of Kai which were posted when he was at his original fosterer, you will see that while he wasnt a fat dog by any neans, he also wasnt all skin and bone.
When Kai was collected from the transport he was timid and behaving like a normal rescue animal and was placed into foster where he integrated with the other dogs (2 of which had travelled with him from Romania) and was then adopted by you.
It is telling that you would rather withhold his vet record to solicit payment rather than have his best interests at heart.


----------



## Fubrite (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,

I am a long-time lurker, and usually don't have much to add when amongst such experienced folk - though I have been soaking up the info! 

I would just like to point out that 'saving' or downloading videos from Youtube is illegal (breach of copyright, I believe), and therefore I shouldn't think it would be permissible as any kind as any kind of evidence...

I think this rescue has acted in a throughly unprofessional manner and is now trying to lay all the blame on the adopter...


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I have multiple witnesses to both of Kai's unprovoked attacks on Teddy , and one witness who saw Kai get aggressive towards me when he was in his crate after being fed and I went to let him out 
All of us were shocked

I shouldnt have to be happy that I have witnesses to this behaviour but I am


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Mese just save it all as documents printing can come later. Make sure you put the saves on the hard drive plus external storage.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Fubrite said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a long-time lurker, and usually don't have much to add when amongst such experienced folk - though I have been soaking up the info!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum! 

I didn't even think you could save/download videos from Youtube!

This rescue has a damn cheek... she's asking you not to contact her further yet she is still messaging you, how does that work?!

And I can't seriously understand them saying you have been exercising him insufficiently - with the weather being as it has been, barely anyone has been exercising their dogs as much/regularly as usual, and with him having the runs on top of that, i'd be wanting to rest my dog rather than exercise it for hours on end in searing heat!

They're just trying to throw every type of accusation they can at you... I would love for this woman to join PF, i'm sure it would be highly entertaining!!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Perhaps the rescue need to realise that even generally friendly dogs can take a real dislike to a certain other dog for no apparent reason. There's a dog lives near us who Spen really can't stand and I have no idea why, they've never even met let alone had a bad experience with each other!

The steroid injection could have had something to do with the aggression. Or it could have just been that Teddy was a dog Kai just couldn't get along with. It happens.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

That's another rescue that will never receive a penny from me! Disgraceful, childish behaviour. 
Was browsing the Romanian thread last night and if I were in your shoes I would have done the same. When we took Breeze on it was on the condition that she and Scooter got on well; scuffles I can deal with but if she had started flying at Scooter then I wouldn't have felt able to keep her.
Existing dogs need to come first IMO.

There is a rescue local to me who do virtually nothing with their dogs in kennels (no training/rehab/socialisation/adequate exercise), rehome them to almost anyone, provide next to no support and then get nasty when things don't work out. They wonder why they have such a high return rate!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Picklelily said:


> Mese just save it all as documents printing can come later. Make sure you put the saves on the hard drive plus external storage.


What I have on here and on fb is enough isnt it

saving documents etc , it makes me feel like im defending myself when all I want is to forget this crap ... as long as Kai is ok thats all I care about , despite what that rescue say


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

What a load of bull! They are seriously stooping low! 

I remember when you posted pics of him, and you commented on his weight then! And stimulating garden!? WTF? And, like has been said, how in their right mind 1. exercises an underweight, ill dog for long periods, and 2. gives a dog a lot of exercise in this heat! 

I think they are just trying to intimidate you, and put the blame on you. If you knew what boards were discussing it, then that could be good for evidence for you.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I just replied to their message to me


Of course I care about Kai , but given that you have lied about his health to start with and refuse to believe about his aggression here and say I wasnt treating him as a part of my family whats the point ... would you honestly let me know how is he doing and care that I care about him

Please dont contact me again ... I will talk to my vet on monday and then send on their details to you


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

It's quite easy to print screen something, for instance all I have to do is right click and press print, or just press the 'print screen' key on your laptop (if you use one)

You know I would just block these people from contacting you, they don't want you contacting them, yet continue to contact you, I wouldn't even give them the courtesy of giving them my vets details (If I were in your shoes, they would swivel for it) 

What I would do, is contact your own vet and ask them nicely to draw up a report for you giving you all the information on Kai's poor body condition and what he was actually treated for and submit a copy of that vets report to them, if they then wish to argue this with your vet, based on his/her own report, then let them do so I'm sure they wouldn't argue with your vet for too long, they are there to assess and treat sick animals, so maybe they would like to call your a vet a liar based on his/her report who will more than likely then threaten them with legal action and negligence.

They have a damned cheek, the poor dog has been whipped out of a foreign country out of his own comfort zone, passed around god knows how many fosterers, into a home, back out of a home and back into foster care (May I add through no fault of yours) can take weeks/months for a dog to settle so maybe that month you had him was the time frame needed for him to start showing worrying behaviours.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Personally I would have blocked them long ago and ignored anything they'd said in contact beforehand. Your vet would pass information to another vet but not to someone outside the profession due to patient confidentiality laws. So I would give them your vets name and practice and do no more than that. The way they have behaved is shameful and I'd let them do the chasing around - no help from me to make it easier for them. 

I agree with JG too in as much as he could have 'found his feet' after the time he spent with you and a behaviour problem surfaced because of that, not necessarily the steroids. That's why it's best to have assessments done while in a home environment and only after the dog has been there for a while. Not always posdible I know but definitely preferable.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I already told them exactly what Kai was given by my vet when living here ... pro-kolin & an injection of Laurabolin. 

Do I have to involve my vet in all this legally , or can I just tell them again what treatment Kai had ? 
I could care less what that makes them think of me , the only opinions that matter to me are those who know the truth , having witnessed it themselves firsthand

I truly like my vet , have been with the same practice for a loooong time and would , in all honesty , prefer not to drag them into this mess , though I will if its the correct thing to do


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Explain the situation to your vet. Then give the rescue their number. It is then up to your vet if they wish to talk about it if you have given permission. If it helps your dog with continuity of care I think it is a good idea and could stop any further action from the rescue.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I just got off the phone with my vet 
I explained the situation and asked him to write a report on Kai and he said he would , he also offered to put a character reference about me and my dog ownership in there too , he did say it wont be done til monday as he is busy with morning surgery 

I gave him action aid for animals email address to send it to as I have no interest in dealing with liars like bandofhope at all anymore ... who is to say BoH wont 'lose' the vet report when it doesnt back up what they are saying and try to claim I refused to send it


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Not read the whole thread but I'm utterly shocked by this... I just looked them on Facebook to make sure I was reading it in context and it is exactly as you've posted it 

Tbh, (I know it's not true) i would be absolutely appalled at any rescue for adopting a dog out to someone who starved it and had 'aggressive' dogs in the home already! 

I understand there probably are people who adopt and return their rescue (as with all other rescues, private rescues, pups etc) but to take it out on someone who is innocent and in the way they did is disgusting!

I really wanted to comments but I know I'd end up causing a mess! Not that they don't deserve it....


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

sezeelson said:


> Not read the whole thread but I'm utterly shocked by this... I just looked them on Facebook to make sure I was reading it in context and it is exactly as you've posted it
> 
> Tbh, (I know it's not true) i would be absolutely appalled at any rescue for adopting a dog out to someone who starved it and had 'aggressive' dogs in the home already!
> 
> ...


Thanks Hun

Good call  ... Id rather no-one waded in with comments , that would just look like id got all my friends jumping on them and give them an excuse to play the victim


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

I watched the video on u tube and I see an actively alert street dog pacing with one thing on his mind - trying to get out! 

Interestingly as I was playing it, where Kai is barking at the beginning of the video, my dog came tearing into the room barking at my computer... My boy can be a scrapper if another dog gets in his face or barks at him loudly and I can guarantee should Kai have been with Toby that would have kicked off. 
Your dogs were as calm as cucumbers whilst Kai was barking, so if there was fighting going on its clear to me where it started. 

Your garden is fine! What do they expect from a garden ?

Dont correspond with these people anymore, its not necessary on your part. Its just a wind up and waste of your emotions, you clearly did nothing wrong in the whole situation and I feel B of H are trying to bully you as they know they are about to be exposed for the bad practices and complete jokers they are.....it really wouldnt suprise me if there is some money laundering going along at the same time. 
Why would you be annoyed for someone returning a dog when it doesnt work out?? There is something really wrong here, why are they taking this so personally, and insulting you to boot, they are so unprofessional in their approach I'm flabbergasted. 
£200 is more than uk rescues ask you to contribute, and then certain uk rescues will make sure the dogs are spayed or neutered and have jabs/ flead/ wormed. And back up if it goes a bit awry...

You tried to help Kai, he clearly needs to be an only dog until his issues are sorted, which will take quite some time. 

Time to walk away with your head held high!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

cheekymonkey68 said:


> I watched the video on u tube and I see an actively alert street dog pacing with one thing on his mind - trying to get out!
> 
> Interestingly as I was playing it, where Kai is barking at the beginning of the video, my dog came tearing into the room barking at my computer... My boy can be a scrapper if another dog gets in his face or barks at him loudly and I can guarantee should Kai have been with Toby that would have kicked off.
> Your dogs were as calm as cucumbers whilst Kai was barking, so if there was fighting going on its clear to me where it started.
> ...


Thanks Hun 

BoH ask £150 for their dogs adoption fee ... I gave £200 because I thought as they were helping other dogs as well they needed the money , id already earmarked £250 towards adopting my new dog (I gave the transporter who brought Kai to me £50 for petrol and her time)


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Bah, I bloody hate Facebook. Little clans all trying t prove how much more of a saint they are than someone else.

Bugger 'em xxxx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW ... just WOW !

The Action Aid for animals behaviourist that ive been speaking to all along just rang me , I told her everything that had been said and posted by BoH and she was shocked , *she knew nothing about any behaviourist report* , has never even seen Kai other than the video I posted to show his stress pacing and has never advised *anyone* that Kai be removed for any other reason than that he kept attacking Teddy

She also told me that BoH as it is wont be there much longer ... it isnt closing but there will be a major change she said ... one of those changes is that the rescue owner of BoH that I dealt with will be leaving them (she is on holiday so it definately isnt her ive been dealing with at BoH since all this blew up)

The behaviourist also says that the BoH owner is a good friend of hers , and I cant believe that she would be taken in by someone who is nasty and cruel

The behaviourist told me when I asked that Kai is getting better and he is happy and safe ... for which im soooo pleased :thumbup:


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Like for Kai being happy and safe. Like for behaviourist telling you the truth. Massive dislike for lying, scheming, manipulative ba***rds who have been slandering you and making you feel so bad for doing the right thing.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Pet Services Kent said:


> Like for Kai being happy and safe. Like for behaviourist telling you the truth. Massive dislike for lying, scheming, manipulative ba***rds who have been slandering you and making you feel so bad for doing the right thing.


I was in tears telling her whats been happening and how it all felt ... being labelled an animal abuser , even though I knew it wasnt true , was very hurtful and made me feel like total s**t


----------



## Pet Services Kent (Dec 3, 2010)

Mese said:


> I was in tears telling her whats been happening and how it all felt ... being labelled an animal abuser , even though I knew it wasnt true , was very hurtful and made me feel like total s**t


I'm so sorry that what could have been such a fantastic thing for you and Kai hasn't worked out and that the Facebook keyboard warriors have made you feel like cr*p about it. They are completely in the wrong. I can only imagine what a relief it was to hear from the behaviourist and know that she is on your side. Hopefully it will all disappear soon and you'll be able to move on and forget about these idiots.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

Mese said:


> WOW ... just WOW !
> 
> The Action Aid for animals behaviourist that ive been speaking to all along just rang me , I told her everything that had been said and posted by BoH and she was shocked , *she knew nothing about any behaviourist report* , has never even seen Kai other than the video I posted to show his stress pacing and has never advised *anyone* that Kai be removed for any other reason than that he kept attacking Teddy
> 
> ...





Mese said:


> I was in tears telling her whats been happening and how it all felt ... being labelled an animal abuser , even though I knew it wasnt true , was very hurtful and made me feel like total s**t


I'm really glad you've had some answers, still is pi** poor on the rescues part and has done them no favours, places very often change hands, yet most times very little good is actually achieved.

It's very sad you've been labelled all these things, when it should not have happened in the first place.

Glad Kai is okay and hope you are feeling much better about things now.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

glad you have had some answers and hopefully soon you can put the whole mess behind you, fingers crossed when they find out who has been messaging and attacking you they will get the boot! I think the vet adding a character reference for you says a lot too  I always thought bullying was for school kids but it seems to happen far more amongst "adults"


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

The sad thing about all this is I have lost my faith in rescues


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats awful  If a dog isn`t working out and is obviously unhappy its best to get the dog out of the situation rather than have a stressed dog with an owner who is equally stressed.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

sezeelson said:


> Tbh, (I know it's not true) i would be absolutely appalled at any rescue for adopting a dog out to someone who starved it and had 'aggressive' dogs in the home already


This is actually a good point - surely it says a lot about their homing procedure if they hadnt checked things out first (although we know Meses' dogs aren't aggressive!) to ensure that resident dogs were of sound temperament, they have nobody to blame but themselves for responsibility on that part!

Mese, I'm glad your vet is writing a report and character reference for you, sending it to the original rescue is a far better idea.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh Mese, I'm pleased that Kai is safe and well and that you've had help from your vet and confirmation from the behaviourist that gives you faith in yourself. You been to hell and back haven't you? 

What a bunch of idiots, I shall watch their page with interest and when it changes I think we all ought to go on it and cheer.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Mese said:


> WOW ... just WOW !
> 
> The Action Aid for animals behaviourist that ive been speaking to all along just rang me , I told her everything that had been said and posted by BoH and she was shocked , *she knew nothing about any behaviourist report* , has never even seen Kai other than the video I posted to show his stress pacing and has never advised *anyone* that Kai be removed for any other reason than that he kept attacking Teddy
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, I never saw this post before, I was on my phone!

So, does that mean whichever horrid person you've been dealing with on FB has told you a load of rubbish?

I'm SO glad the Action Aid behaviourist is behind you.... hopefully soon these people will realise they haven't won, but just look very very foolish!

I'm glad to hear that Kai is okay too


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> Oh my gosh, I never saw this post before, I was on my phone!
> 
> So, does that mean whichever horrid person you've been dealing with on FB has told you a load of rubbish?
> 
> ...


I said they were lying , and I just knew they would try claiming Kai was fit and healthy when he came here to cover their backs when Action Aid became involved ... What I didnt think was that they would stoop so low as to claim the behaviourist said this and that when the behaviourist knew nothing at all about any of whats been going on.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Mese said:


> I said they were lying , and I just knew they would try claiming Kai was fit and healthy when he came here to cover their backs when Action Aid became involved ... What I didnt think was that they would stoop so low as to claim the behaviourist said this and that when the behaviourist knew nothing at all about any of whats been going on.


Well, I bet you're so glad you got in contact with her!

I wonder if the original BoH manager is leaving because of something to do with the person you have been dealing with - they certainly seem like a massive trouble maker!

Ooooh how i'd love for this person to join PF... I doubt they'd last 5 minutes


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> Ooooh how i'd love for this person to join PF... I doubt they'd last 5 minutes


Me too. just so they could be told what a despicable person they are and shouldn't be in charge of a maggot, let alone a poor dog.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Just figured id update you guys

My vet emailed his report to Action Aid for Animals on Mon 22nd ... AAfA then passed it on to the BoH rescue owner the same day ... and thats the last I heard

No idea whats happening with Kai as im done phoning around and getting myself all wound up over this all over again ... i'll just have to let him go  , at least I know he is safe 
And I have no clue what BoH are doing with the vets report , if anything , as it backed up what I had been saying all along

So im guessing this whole sorry fiasco is done and dusted now ... except its really put me off rescues 
When im ready for another dog , if ever as my hearts still with Kai , i'll be buying a pup from a breeder


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Mese said:


> Just figured id update you guys
> 
> My vet emailed his report to Action Aid for Animals on Mon 22nd ... AAfA then passed it on to the BoH rescue owner the same day ... and thats the last I heard
> 
> ...


How very sad Mese Would have thought you would have had some peace of mind now, the rotters

How selfish of them not to let you know about Kai, but happy enough it seems to have put you through all this worry.

Ought to be thoroughly ashamed of themselves


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Mese said:


> Just figured id update you guys
> 
> My vet emailed his report to Action Aid for Animals on Mon 22nd ... AAfA then passed it on to the BoH rescue owner the same day ... and thats the last I heard
> 
> ...


I'm sure now they've seen that it's backfired on them, they'll slink off into the night and you won't hear any more from them! I wouldn't worry too much about hearing from them again! And i'm sure Kai will be safe, something is sure to sort out for him x


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Mese said:


> Just figured id update you guys
> 
> My vet emailed his report to Action Aid for Animals on Mon 22nd ... AAfA then passed it on to the BoH rescue owner the same day ... and thats the last I heard
> 
> ...


Glad you've got some closure over this situation, can't see BoH lasting long with that horrid person lying to cover their arse, was totally unnecessary behavior.

You can't really judge all rescues by the behavior of 1, just as all dog breeders are not the same there's good & bad in everything. Lot of decent rescue's about thankfully.


----------



## Huskylover1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Some people really.Even though it's difficult it sounds like you did what's best. Ignore them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Well, I bet you're so glad you got in contact with her!
> 
> I wonder if the original BoH manager is leaving because of something to do with the person you have been dealing with - they certainly seem like a massive trouble maker!
> 
> Ooooh how i'd love for this person to join PF... I doubt they'd last 5 minutes


I've seen them slagging someone else off on their FB page, whoever is admin on there badly needs to go on a course on people skills. Folks like that have no place working in rescue, no matter how much canine misery they may have seen, it's just nasty & downright unprofessional.



Mese said:


> Just figured id update you guys
> 
> My vet emailed his report to Action Aid for Animals on Mon 22nd ... AAfA then passed it on to the BoH rescue owner the same day ... and thats the last I heard
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that hun, I understand your reasoning though  they really have shot themselves in the foot (along with other rescues, which in turn affects the dogs by proxy) with their attitude


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I've seen them slagging someone else off on their FB page, whoever is admin on there badly needs to go on a course on people skills. Folks like that have no place working in rescue, no matter how much canine misery they may have seen, it's just nasty & downright unprofessional.
> 
> Sorry to hear that hun, I understand your reasoning though  they really have shot themselves in the foot (along with other rescues, which in turn affects the dogs by proxy) with their attitude


I havnt been on there since last week but ive also seen them slagging of others on there i think its wrong because in doing that not only giving themselves a bad rep but also involving members of the group


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Mese said:


> What I have on here and on fb is enough isnt it
> 
> saving documents etc , it makes me feel like im defending myself when all I want is to forget this crap ... as long as Kai is ok thats all I care about , despite what that rescue say


Mese, so sorry to hear all this. I've just had to skim-read your thread so haven't even read any of the replies. Therefore, for all I know, you might have been told this time and time again 

Photos (especially if they're time-dated), the videos, the vet's records, and, yes, your posts on here and FB, all count. EVERYTHING you've ever said, every picture/video you've ever taken from the moment Kai was handed to you - save them all in a file and either save it to a memory stick/CD Rom, or attach it to an email and email it to yourself.

And yes - take a screenshot of everything that was said on FB.

You don't have a printer, I appreciate that, but what about libraries/internet cafes near you? What about a relative/friend? Could you use one of their printers?

Thinking of you.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ballybee said:


> I'm so sorry you had to give Kai up, sometes these things just don't work, I'm also sorry that the rescue were so foul about it!!!
> 
> I fostered Deeks, a Romanian rescue earlier this year, at the time it didn't matter that he was Romanian, his owner didn't want him and I was able to help, Deeks didn't have any assessment before being brought over, he was put in a van and 48 hours later he was in the UK.
> 
> ...


Absolutely! British dogs, no matter how badly treated, have a better chance of settling in a new home than some poor animal who was born on the street to a stressed and anxious bitch, had to fight for survival on a daily basis and only regards people as the creatures who will abuse him/her.

We have a lot of rescue dogs here as well - it's not as though there's a shortage of dogs for adoption in this country.

I think the way the 'rescue' organisation have behaved is appalling and as Red Roses has said, totally unprofessional. The rescue didn't work out, through no fault of the rescuer. It happens. For the sake of ALL the dogs involved, the rescue have a responsibility to accept the dog back, no criticisms or comments, and then re-assess him to determine if he is ready to go to another home, and if so, what type of home - maybe he needs to be an only pet. Many abused dogs do.

In any case, even if someone had just changed their mind about a dog - so what?! Do you force them to keep a dog they don't want? (because they won't - it'll end up dead or dumped). It must be frustrating for the rescue organisations - all rescue organisations - when an adoption doesn't work out, but it's life. If any of those 'rescuers' were in an abusive relationship won;d they feel they had to stay there? Of course not - it isn't good for either party.

The OP did her best with a difficult dog. Presumably the effects of the steroid wear not anticipated, and may wear off, but if they don't, or even if they do, the OP has a dangerous dog in her home which is a threat to her other animals. SHe could have had the dog put to sleep, but she very responsibly took him back to the rescue, and this is how they respond! Disgraceful!

I have never been tempted to adopt from abroad, though I would take a British rescue dog, but if I had been interested in a Romanian dog, this saga would have stopped me in my tracks. Where is the compassion and support here? There is none. Shameful.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Mese said:


> This is the video I took so the behaviourist could see how Kai was stress pacing
> 
> Kai stress behaviour - YouTube


Watched your vid - that is a dog which has NOT been acclimatised to living in a home before you got him. He is still used to/wanting to get onto the street.

I don't like the tone of their facebook message at all. It is an attempt tp intimidate you by threatening you with legal action.

EVEN IF THEY HAD CAUSE TO BELIEVE YOU MISTREATED THE DOG, THIS SHOULD *NOT* HAVE BEEN POSTED ON A PUBLIC FORUM. It may well be libellous, and you may have cause for action against THEM.

DO NOT send them your vet's reports - it will allow them to fabricate excuses for anything that has been documented. IF it comes to court (and I doubt very much it will - this looks like sabre-rattling to me), then they will have to get a court order f they want that information. You have paid your vet's bills, not them. They are not entitled to confidential information. You are under no obligation to supply it. Don't make it easy for them.

Keep copies of all correspondence e-mail, post, times and dates of telephone calls etc. If you post anything, send it recorded delivery. Don't be intimidated. They're trying to pull a flanker - no legal department on God's earth would sanction an open letter like this one.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Should have read all posts instead of jumping in - sorted GOOD


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Watched your vid - that is a dog which has NOT been acclimatised to living in a home before you got him. He is still used to/wanting to get onto the street.
> 
> I don't like the tone of their facebook message at all. It is an attempt tp intimidate you by threatening you with legal action.
> 
> ...


Yes, I thought Mese could have a case against the "rescue" for libel, too. I remember looking it up (for a completely different reason) last year, and something stuck. If the OP was named and talked about behind her back, especially on FB and other social media (including potentially other forums) she could have a fairly strong case against the rescue for libel:
Defamation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Our older dog Lola has found it hard to except Apple but that was to be expected would be same with a rescue dog from any country, she is slowly becoming calmer and more excepting of her, other then that shes fitted in great she has a routine already and we have only had her 2 weeks, to be honest the first week i was pulling my hair out, crying the lot but i knew with our hard work and determination it would get better and slowly it has believe me its not been easy and we are nowhere near having her trained of course not its only been 2 weeks, if i rescued again which im not 2 dogs are enough id deffo go down the adopting from abraod route,its a personal choice


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

LolaBoo said:


> Our older dog Lola has found it hard to except Apple but that was to be expected would be same with a rescue dog from any country, she is slowly becoming calmer and more excepting of her, other then that shes fitted in great she has a routine already and we have only had her 2 weeks, to be honest the first week i was pulling my hair out, crying the lot but i knew with our hard work and determination it would get better and slowly it has believe me its not been easy and we are nowhere near having her trained of course not its only been 2 weeks, if i rescued again which im not 2 dogs are enough* id deffo go down the adopting from abraod route,its a personal choice*


And that's fair enough. We all have our personal preferences and are entitled to make our own choices.

But I'm sure you'll agree that the attitude of this particular rescue is totally disgraceful.

I know they said that it wasn't the manager replying to Mese's posts, but maybe it was - perhaps she's been told that she has laid herself open to all kinds of legal action (libel, re-homing dogs inappropriately, fraud etc) and is trying to distance herself from it all.

Even her friend, the behaviourist has reasons for saying what a good person she os - that's the woman who is keeping her in clients.

I think Mese is well out of it. But at the same time I'm glad that your xperience has not been such a negative one, and that your dogs are happy. Every animal deserves a chance.


----------



## KLH271988 (Jan 19, 2016)

Omg they have done something extremely similar. There behaviourist isn't all he's cracked up to be and they are liars. They tried to talent dog off of me because she wasn't about to threaten her rescue! She got her wires crossed in messages and told me I had no morals. Awful awful woman


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

2Hounds said:


> Sorry last thing you need when its been hard decision to return kai, having read thread it sounded like best route for kai & your own dogs. Kai has had a lot of change but surely less stress going to somewhere where there isn't tension & risk of fights.
> 
> Don't think it does rescues any favours to publicly bash adopters that have returned dog's, seen it elsewhere & think it could put people off seeking help or give a more acceptable excuse when the truth could allow better placement next time.


It would put me off.If i ever saw someplace doing this i would never deal with them nor would anyone i know.


----------



## DMP (May 29, 2016)

Mese said:


> Cant believe what im reading on the bandofhope.romanianrescue site on facebook ... nasty digs at me for returning Kai ... and snide remarks in comments on other posts too ... WHY ?
> 
> *Band Of Hope Rescue - Dogs needing homes.
> 9 hours ago via Mobile
> ...


I have just been contacted about this rescue ,can I ask ,did you have an adoption contract and RBU .They re homed 2 sibling pups to an inexperienced home with children ( not saying that people should not be allowed a rescue if children are there , as long as the dog is assessed as well as the family ) The pups are constantly fighting , and the family no now they have made an error having two.( not good to rehome siblings together ) Have asked for help from the rescue , they have not signed an adoption contract ,never got one . The rescue isnt getting back in touch,and this lady is scared to say anything in case of reprisals.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I never got asked to sign anything ... the first time I saw anyone was when the homechecker turned up with Kai , took the money and left him with me


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

DMP said:


> I have just been contacted about this rescue ,can I ask ,did you have an adoption contract and RBU .They re homed 2 sibling pups to an inexperienced home with children ( not saying that people should not be allowed a rescue if children are there , as long as the dog is assessed as well as the family ) The pups are constantly fighting , and the family no now they have made an error having two.( not good to rehome siblings together ) Have asked for help from the rescue , they have not signed an adoption contract ,never got one . The rescue isnt getting back in touch,and this lady is scared to say anything in case of reprisals.


To be honest I'm not surprised. Lots of these new rescues aren't real rescues. They pull dogs from one country, where they have been street dogs, and dump them in inexperienced homes without properly home checking, then are nowhere to be seen when there are inevitably problems. The rescue I volunteer with has had to pick up the pieces and help people who have been left with a totally unsuitable dog on many occasions, the original rescue just doesn't care. Yet the so called 'rescue' still brings dogs over and takes money off people. It's all for the glory. I'd not touch most foreign rescues to be honest, though there are good ones who do things properly it can be hit and miss and you don't necessarily know if it's legitimate until it's too late.
My advice is to contact a small local rescue who can help, they probably see this happening all the time.


----------

